# NSW 190 PRE Invite Verification Timeline



## sudhir.2011 (Sep 11, 2020)

I got NSW 190 Pre Invite on 9/04/2021 for 261313 Software Engineer on 90+5 points.
I submitted the documents and application on 10/04/2021.
As per the website it says it would take 6 weeks before they come back.
Like to know if anyone got the pre invite check done earlier and how much time it took to hear back form the immigration department.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

If they say it'll take 6 weeks, it'll probably take 6 weeks. Just have to be patient.


----------



## error404error (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi my 190 NSW timeline:

Engineering Professional NEC - Onshore

NSW Invitation - 16/09/2020
NSW Invitation approval - 28/09/2020
NSW 190 Visa lodge - 10/10/2020
CO contact for medical - 21/03/2021
Medical completion - 13/04/2021
Grant - 16/04/2021


----------



## sudhir.2011 (Sep 11, 2020)

error404error said:


> Hi my 190 NSW timeline:
> 
> Engineering Professional NEC - Onshore
> 
> ...


Thanks Dude


----------



## PG. (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi @sudhir.2011, 

Can you please let know when you submitted your EOI application?

Thanks


----------



## sudhir.2011 (Sep 11, 2020)

PG. said:


> Hi @sudhir.2011,
> 
> Can you please let know when you submitted your EOI application?
> 
> Thanks





PG. said:


> Hi @sudhir.2011,
> 
> Can you please let know when you submitted your EOI application?
> 
> Thanks


I submitted the EOI in march 2021


----------



## PG. (Mar 16, 2021)

sudhir.2011 said:


> I submitted the EOI in march 2021


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

Mine was approved in 3 business days, but I know people that got it approved in exactly 6 weeks.


----------



## sudhir.2011 (Sep 11, 2020)

erikamadeiros said:


> Mine was approved in 3 business days, but I know people that got it approved in exactly 6 weeks.


Thanks for the response. For me its already 8 business days still waiting. Hoping to hear back from them soon.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

I also received an invite on 9/04/21. I submitted my application on 14/04/21 and still haven’t received any feedback. Hope we get it soon! 🤞🏼 though please update this thread if ever you receive yours soon so we know the Department is processing the applications. Thanks so much!


----------



## aarerJaa (Oct 7, 2020)

ava26 said:


> I also received an invite on 9/04/21. I submitted my application on 14/04/21 and still haven’t received any feedback. Hope we get it soon! 🤞🏼 though please update this thread if ever you receive yours soon so we know the Department is processing the applications. Thanks so much!


same. haven't received anything


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

aarerJaa said:


> same. haven't received anything


I hope we receive good news soon! What is your timeline, occupation and points?


----------



## sudhir.2011 (Sep 11, 2020)

ava26 said:


> I also received an invite on 9/04/21. I submitted my application on 14/04/21 and still haven’t received any feedback. Hope we get it soon! 🤞🏼 though please update this thread if ever you receive yours soon so we know the Department is processing the applications. Thanks so much!


Sure. Definately will keep everyone posted if i hear back anything. Do let us know if you receive anything at your end. All the best to everyone.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

No news from yesterday?


----------



## sudhir.2011 (Sep 11, 2020)

ava26 said:


> No news from yesterday?


Yes havent heard back from the immigration team yet


----------



## Kurt Semmler (Dec 2, 2020)

You've got to practice patience. If you can't handle NSW processing, you'll certainly lose your mind over DHA's one.


----------



## sudhir.2011 (Sep 11, 2020)

Got the Pre Invite Approval today. Thanks guys.

I have 2 more questions if anyone can help plz:
1. I am trying to create a HAP ID in Immi portal but i dont see the option of My Health Declaration to genrate HAP ID
2. Do i need to create HAP ID for my 2 year 4 month old son and if yes, how? Do i need to create separate Immi Account for my son or it would be part of my account?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sudhir.2011 said:


> Got the Pre Invite Approval today. Thanks guys.
> 
> I have 2 more questions if anyone can help plz:
> 1. I am trying to create a HAP ID in Immi portal but i dont see the option of My Health Declaration to genrate HAP ID
> 2. Do i need to create HAP ID for my 2 year 4 month old son and if yes, how? Do i need to create separate Immi Account for my son or it would be part of my account?


Applicants can no longer generate hapid
It will be generated by the CO and sent to you in due course 
Your son would be a part of your application as a dependent
His hapid will also be generated and sent along with yours
Cheers


----------



## Ragunath26 (Feb 12, 2021)

Congrats, Just a question. Got the nomination on the same day as you. Is your family stays with you? asking because my wife is back in India and I have availed partner skills from here. Anyways I have the next 2 weeks as per their standard 6 weeks of processing time.


----------



## rinzler (Jan 3, 2020)

Wanted to share that I got the Pre Invite Approval today. Applied on 15/4/2021. Software Engineer occupation.


----------



## MekalaM (Aug 10, 2021)

error404error said:


> Hi my 190 NSW timeline:
> 
> Engineering Professional NEC - Onshore
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Could you please tell me at what point you were invited and your point breakdown. It would be of huge help as am trying to figure out where i stand.

Cheers


----------



## Jasleen12 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi 
I m new to this page. Can someone help me giving some info about 190. I got pre invite. Haven’t apply yet. I will do . What’s the process after that? M confused is nomination and final invite same thing ? 
(Sorry for the stupid question but I want to know , I have no idea) thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jasleen12 said:


> Hi
> I m new to this page. Can someone help me giving some info about 190. I got pre invite. Haven’t apply yet. I will do . What’s the process after that? M confused is nomination and final invite same thing ?
> (Sorry for the stupid question but I want to know , I have no idea) thanks in advance.


Nomination and final invite is the same thing
Once you get the final invite from nsw, clicking on the link in the email will take you to DHA Immiaccount website where you will have to submit your application for processing 
Cheers


----------



## Jasleen12 (Oct 31, 2021)

NB said:


> Nomination and final invite is the same thing
> Once you get the final invite from nsw, clicking on the link in the email will take you to DHA Immiaccount website where you will have to submit your application for processing
> Cheers


Thank you so so much


----------

